# Delta Waterfowl



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Delta Waterfowl Chapter Banquets: *

Bismarck, ND
*August 16, 2007 Dinner*
Amvets Club 2402 Railroad Ave. - Social 5:30pm Dinner7pm
Contacts: Lynda, Terri or Troy at (701) 222-8857

Waconia, MN
*August 23, 2007 Dinner*
Location: Lakeside Ballroom - 1 mile east of Waconia of off Hwy 5. - Social 5:30pm Dinner 7:00pm 
Website: www.WestMetroDeltaWaterfowl.com
Contact: Mike Sidders (952) 239-1582

Brainerd, MN
*August 24, 2007 Dinner*
Location: The Old Waterfall 4955 Hwy 371 N - Social 5:30pm Dinner 7:30pm
Contact: Taylor Fitterer (218) 829-4322

Sioux Falls, SD 
*August 25, 2007 Dinner*
VFW 3601 S. Minnesota Ave - Social 5:30pm Dinner 7pm
Contact: Tony Herting (605) 359-5789

Delta Waterfowl Mission: 
*Delta provides knowledge, leaders and science-based solutions that efficiently conserve waterfowl and secure the future for waterfowl hunting.*

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I hope to see a lot of the people I have met at other Delta events and banquets I have attended at our annual Puddle Jumpers Delta banquet. It will be on the 16th of August at the Amvets in Bismarck. If anyone needs a ticket, shoot me a PM. I hope you all can make it!

Thanks,
Ima870man


----------



## DrakeWaterfowl (Oct 9, 2007)

My name is Chris Anderson my friends call me *DRAKE *if you have ever met me you would understand. I am excited to be the Chairperson for the newly formed Twin Cities South Metro Chapter. I could sure use some help if anyone is interested in being a Chapter officer. We are in need of a few dedicated people who want to make a difference and help Delta Waterfowl. I have been a committee member for DU chapters in the past and decided I would really like to help an organization that more closely believes in the same conservation and preservation practices I believe in. If you are not familiar with Delta Waterfowl and what they do please visit *www.deltawaterfowl.org *and check it out.

Please PM if you are interested or have any questions I will give you my cell phone number at that time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris -

Glad things are coming together for you and the chapter!

Scott


----------

